# TOP - Thorney Opportunities



## 26 Broadway (24 June 2006)

Wentworth looking good at .025c and I've heard some good things about it. Any body no anything ?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (25 June 2006)

*Re: WWM - Wentworth Mutual*



Hi Broadway,

Great minds think alike ... but up front, we know
NOTHING about the WWM fundamentals !~! 

WWM ..... was just about to post the chart below,
as it is looking quite good technically, as well.

Will be alert this week, for some positive 
news/moves in this camp, around 27-28062006.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (28 June 2006)

*Re: WWM - Wentworth Mutual*



WWM ..... no news yet, but ticking up
with good supporting volume .... 

happy days

yogi


----------



## P.O.D (3 August 2007)

*Re: WWM - Wentworth Mutual*

Noticed Thorney Holdings acquired more of this stock anyone know anything about this stock which might suggest something is happening??


----------



## System (4 December 2013)

On December 4th, 2013, Wentworth Holdings Limited (WWM) changed its name and ASX code to Thorney Opportunities Limited (TOP).


----------



## robusta (23 June 2014)

This guy is one of the best investors in Australia IMO, now there is an opportunity to buy at a small discount to NTA it could be worth considering.


----------



## Hoborg (23 June 2014)

For anyone that buys the Service Stream story (just over 6* EV/EBITDA, similar multiple for price/cash flow), then Thorney presents a very attractive buy...

And with John Rubino on the register (approx 18% in his super fund), it just makes it even more attractive.

P.S. I don't own this, but looking at it currently.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 April 2021)

not much coverage on TOP ... market cap is around $100M; Fully franked dividends have been paid since 2016 with the current yield around 4%..

 As it is a LIC, the published NTA for end of March was 67c while trading in its shares has been subdued and is closer to 53c... Because of this discount, the company has embarked in a buyback in the hope of narrowing the gap. (_at 20% down and low MC, it appears in my scan of possible Wilson Strategic targets)_

Focusing on the medium and small company sector of the market, the five largest portfolio holdings are SSM, AMA, MNY, PAL and MRM; these constitute 55% of the company's listed portfolio. There is also an interest in the unlisted Australian Community Media Group. 

Investor Presentations drill deep; key personnel from PAL, OVN, COG, ANG, COE and MRM participated in the most recent one and these presentations were recorded and are available on the TOP website.


----------



## peter2 (18 April 2021)

TOP and TEK are interesting in that their performance relies on so few companies. This investment method is a high risk high reward strategy. Unfortunately for the investors the results haven't been very good IMO. TOP has been trading below NTA for years and in spite of all the buybacks the discount has remained. 

TOP and TEK become so heavily invested in so few companies that they're unable to extricate themselves from their investment when things go south. They average down on poorly performing companies hoping they'll come good. In many cases they provide additional capital and/or take a seat on the board but they're not Buffett. 

I take an interest in TOP and TEK because I like to read the investment notes from Alex Waislitz (the Big Boss). Like most LICs the only ones making money are the funds' administrators.


----------

